# Squirrel call needed



## winston61 (Sep 15, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a well made and effective squirrel call? I know that 'effective' will depend on the user. So maybe a call that you have had success with. Despite the drought, there are plenty of the little tree rats around here. Thanks to all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Primos makes one called the Squirrel buster. I haven't used it personally but a friend back east uses it and loves it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a chatter call made by Quaker Calls. It has a rubber bellow to make the sound. Just bark lightly as you have heard squirrels do...sit back and watch. I carry binoculars it help me see those rats up high just sneeking a peek.

However with a call I have had them climb out on a limb for a better look. Great .22 shots. call for about 15 seconds and wait for 2-5 minutes with maybe a little here and there. It helps to have another hunter on point where you expect to see them you sit back about 50 yards.

Good luck

BTW...most all the calls work and sound the same. Do not get over worried about the maker. But do use a rubber bellows one.

Have fun


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

On a call said:


> I use a chatter call made by Quaker Calls. It has a rubber bellow to make the sound. Just bark lightly as you have heard squirrels do...sit back and watch. I carry binoculars it help me see those rats up high just sneeking a peek.
> 
> However with a call I have had them climb out on a limb for a better look. Great .22 shots. call for about 15 seconds and wait for 2-5 minutes with maybe a little here and there. It helps to have another hunter on point where you expect to see them you sit back about 50 yards.
> 
> ...


Or you could climb up in an Oak tree and act like a nut.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take pics


----------



## winston61 (Sep 15, 2011)

strange, that's the same suggestion my wife made!



Rich Cronk said:


> Or you could climb up in an Oak tree and act like a nut.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* Rich--- now I gotta another mess on my keyboard---I really didn't see that one comm'in.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Me too...if it's natural, it's not acting


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

My wife says that I ALWAYS act like a nut. Maybe that's why I never had a need for a squirrel call.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

winston61 said:


> strange, that's the same suggestion my wife made!


Mmmm... it might confuse the squirrel if I was up the tree he would have 3 nuts to choose from!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ouch...


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have always had good luck with th*e Haydel's Mr. Squirrel Whistle* Everybody that I hunt with think I am nuts when I start calling with it but after about 2 or 3 min i usually get one or two squirrels to bark at me. It is my mid morning go to call if I haven't seen anything. Other then that a typical bellow type barking call that works well too.


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is what the call looks like​


----------



## Trailsendtom (Oct 3, 2011)

The squirrel whistle also calls in owls and hawks. One owl tried to take my hat off my head.







I would think in deep woods it might even call in a coyote.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

There are several call makers here... &nbsp;http://www.customcalls.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=9ac1dee71a44087fe5414417796dd370;wwwRedirect&nbsp;I know the guy named Al makes some nice squirrel calls.. tell him Yotehntr sent ya!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I know the Whistle works! never had a lot of luck with the rubber ones, you can take the Squeeker out of a Cat Toy They work pretty good too and cheaper than paying for a Call!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Last year took my son out. We got a few fox squirrels using a bellow type barking call. Then he missed a yote comming into the call. I say missed, we did not find it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Like they Say you Never Know What is coming to a call once you start calling! That would be a bonus!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it is !!!! ..I know he was caught off guard. So I am happy it happen.

I always stress...expect the unexpected, and be prepared.


----------



## Chris S (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had a bunch of squirrels come in to a baby rabbit distress call using both hand calls and electronics. I let them sit there and shake their tails and stare at the call, makes a good decoy


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Chris S.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Chris.


----------



## Chris S (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Enjoy the site Chris, surf around and share your experiences.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You'll enjoy it here Chris we've got a top bunch of guys on here.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome Chris!! You have found it The Best Predator Talk Site on the Net!! Dont let anyone tell ya different! Great Site Awesome Guys and Gals on here!!!


----------



## Chris S (Nov 7, 2011)

*Thanks again, guys









HTML text code*


----------



## bowman (Nov 23, 2011)

My grandfather gave me two flat rocks alittle bigger than a half dollar and said start calling. After years of practice I have become better with these than any I have every bought. and they are a whole lot cheaper. Cup one in your hand and strike with the other. take you time and play with it and I am sure it will bring you some good cheap fun, Happy hunting


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

What do you guys do with them? Ive heard you can sell the tails to lure companies or something...


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I would use one for a decoy of some sort. And bowman how does that two rocks method work?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bgfireguy said:


> I would use one for a decoy of some sort. And bowman how does that two rocks method work?


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah Mepps spinners use squirrel tail fur. So they will buy your tails or trade for lures. I have a couple here at the house that I am going to try and use it tied to a stick for predator hunting. Also the hide can be used for different things. I have made a forearm guard for bow hunting.


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

My grandfather always used the back of his hand. He would take his mouth and kiss on the top of his hand, and to me, it sounded like tree rats. At least in the part of the woods we were hunting. I still use the same method today in an effort to get one to squack so I can get a location on him. All I need is a location and shooting lane as my Savage Mark II BV .22 will reach out and touch them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Check out these squirrel calls... with ratings and all:

http://www.gamecallreviews.com/category/game-call-reviews/squirrel-calls


----------

